# Sharnbrook Shrimp



## BettsBP (10 Feb 2017)

It's a sad day and very disappointing to read that sharnbrook shrimp have seaced trading. 
Recently they have openly promoted a new refurbished shop moving away from trade supply. I now know this to have been deceptive and really feel for Carla and Conner the two employees. 
Sad for me as there only minutes away but sad that another quality supplier has gone. 
It's pleasing to know a good sponsor can take up there mantle and move forward.


----------



## alto (10 Feb 2017)

BettsBP said:


> Recently they have openly promoted a new refurbished shop moving away from trade supply. I now know this to have been deceptive


This may well have been sincere with arrangements falling through in the last stage of negotiations ... or even a sudden personal decision not to continue ...


----------



## BettsBP (10 Feb 2017)

Quite right alto but some of the comments made during a recent visit just didn't seem right and the announcement confirmed my fear. 
It's the staff I feel for.


----------



## Gill (11 Feb 2017)

Alot happened, but not my place to comment on that. IS Such a shame as never did get round to going down to visit the store.


----------

